# Has anyone taken the Tacoma Power written test?



## electricSeattle (Nov 7, 2017)

Hi there. I'm taking the written test for Tacoma Power next Monday and I wonder if any of you have ever taken it - this is my first time. Do you know if it is comparable to the Seattle City Light written test? I've also taken the NJATC and scored a 7. I hope it isn't harder than that one because I didn't even finish the math portion. I would appreciate any insight or help! Thanks everyone.


----------



## electricSeattle (Nov 7, 2017)

I took the test yesterday, with about 300 other people. They said that anyone who "passes" the test will be invited to a physical test. I'm not sure what is considered a passing score. I should get my results soon.

I did have plenty of time to finish the test - I was worried about that. They give you 3 hours to answer 170 questions.


----------



## Nc19cal (Feb 28, 2019)

Hi, did you find all the links they send to study helpful?


----------

